# best startegy to get PR



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

I have 10+ yrs of exp .
IELTS total 7 

still sore is 333 ...how other ppl getting high sore?? I hae the most eligible condition still low points... my degree already verified by them.

What else to do to get 450+ points? pls suggest


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Sarabjeetk said:


> Hi,
> I've received the CoPR for CANADA and I'm actively looking for a Job there.
> Right now I'm working as Software Developer in a Telecom Company and have experience of almost 4 years in IT. I will travelling to CANADA in April and trying to land a job before it.
> 
> ...


how u got COPR with just 4 yrs exp....pls share i am also thinking to apply PR


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

rahul7star said:


> how u got COPR with just 4 yrs exp....pls share i am also thinking to apply PR


It could be a number of things, including but not limited to:

1) a higher level of education than you.

2) a higher IELTS/CBL; CBL 7 is the _minimum_ score accepted for Express Entry

3) experience working in Canada

4) qualifying relatives currently living in Canada.

5) a Provincial Nomination from a province that doesn't require a job offer as one of their selection pre-requisites.


----------

